# Your 2-3 preferred tobacco blending houses



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

This would make a decent poll but let's just try it as a thread. What are the 2-3 blenders that you find the most pleasure from and consistency with? This should not just be who makes your fave tobacco but which blenders do you find have the highest quality and/or the most blends that strike your fancy? Sure, this is all subjective but here's your chance to tout your favorites.

For me:

1) McClellands - the ne plus ultra of pipe tobacco blenders, at least for virginias and vapers. But I've even found orientals, aromatics and balkan/english blends of theirs in my rotation. I think they produce more blends than they really need to and they are a little whimsical with their tin descriptions but they do seem to have something for everyone in both genre and strength. As an example, how many other blenders work with Yenidje these days? McClellands has 3 very distinct Yenidje blends. 

2) R.L Will - this would be the Solani and Reiner marques. Their Aged Burley Flake, Silver and the Reiners LGF are among the highest quality in their respective genres. I'm sampling some of their other offerings and find them to be pretty damn good as well. This guy is a master at creating blends that are well behaved in the bowl but have remarkable depth and immediacy.

3) Esoterica - Ok, Stonehaven is probably my numero uno at the moment but they, too, have a consistency across the line that is commendable. The only problem I have with them is their stuff seems to be out of stock worldwide.

Honorable Mention - Samuel Gawith. Not crazy about some of the florals but they do seem to work with virginias and balkans to the point of getting every last nuance out of the leaf.

Honorable Mention - Russ Oullette of Hearth and Home. Still working on his but I'm very impressed with what I've smoked so far. This guy knows what to do with perique and from where I sit, that's a talent that few blenders have enough of.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Samuel Gawith makes great stuff. The only criticism would be their flake dimensions, from 2x4 planks to nano-tube thin - all within the same tin.

GL Pease - excellent! Nuff said.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Sam Gawith and MacBaren, hands down


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

My vote also goes to Samuel Gawith for first. In second, I'd put Dan.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

GL Pease, Dan, Sam Gawith in no particular order


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Samuel Gawaith, Esoterica, McClelland


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

#1 Samuel Gawith: just too many from them that are amazing.
#2 Mclellend: FM & 2015 are two of my favs, still so many to try though.
#3 GL Pease: one word....Westminster.


----------



## mighty (May 11, 2009)

#1. McClellands- so many great blends at good prices. 2010, 2015, 5100, blackwoods flake, Frog Morton series (still getting used to latakia's) and more!

#2. Sam Gawith- still trying to figure how much I really like their blends. I have a tin of FVF, 1792, Navy Flake, Kendall Cream, Balkan Flake that I need to smoke down. But, I see room for great potential.

Happy Puffing!


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

A tricky one!

McClelland also gets my number one spot. Smells like ketchup, vinegar, hoisin sauce, whatever. I don't care. Their grand orientals series alone is enough to earn them top merits. Add in 5100, Blackwoods, Christmas Cheer, Anniversary, etc. and there's no contest. Plus every B&M I've been to carries 'em. 

Samuel Gawith is #2 for me. The flavors they have, nobody else has. 1792, FVF, Kendal Cream Flake and my new favorite Medium Virginia Flake (AKA golden glow) are all stunners. Cheap bulk prices and old world charm certainly don't hurt their case. 

It's a toss up for me between Esoterica and GL Pease for #3. GL Pease has the most delicate hand in the blending business, he truly views blending as an art and his tobaccos are all very pure and unfettered. On the other hand, Esoterica tobaccos are just so tasty! Penzance needs no introduction, and Pembroke and Stonehaven both are blends which taste even better than they smell, which is crazy if you can appreciate how good they smell.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

GLP
C&D

I have several favorites here and there
by other blenders, but I would be just
fine if I were limited to those two.


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

1. A.C. Peterson (only because Escudo is hands-down the best tobacco I've ever smoked - I know; its not their recipe, its Cope's...)

2. Gawaith: They do what they do well. 

3. Rattrays: Hal of the Wind, Gowrie and Marlin Flake are all similar to me. They seem to be very consistent.


Other; McClelland - they do a great job but my pallete doesn't really favor them anymore. Esoterica is also good. GL Pease: very complex but I always have some on hand.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well since its three I'll have to add Esoterica to my SG and MacB statement above


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Samuel Gawith 1792 Bracken Flake
Hearth and Home Larry's Blend
Pipeworks and Wilke #78
Miiddleton-P/A
Pinkerton-Five Brothers - the best morning smoke in the world
Honorable Mention Peterson who can forget Irish Flake


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Dan, GL Pease, and C&D here.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

1. GL Pease
2. Samuel Gawith
3. Esoterica (Which is actually blended by J.f. Germain and son)
but I actually prefer Maxims stuff "Comptons of Gashiels" to these if he were a bit more affordable and easy to get shipments from.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll be glad when I've had a bit more experience under my belt and can contribute to threads like these; if I had to list three at this point, I'd have to go all the way down to Mac Baren's, and I've never finished a tin of theirs...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

AcworthAl said:


> Pinkerton-Five Brothers - the best all day smoke in the world


Edited to better reflect my thoughts. lol

Peterson
Ashton
Pinkerton(they also make Granger, too!)
McCellend's
Sam Gawith


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hermit said:


> GLP
> C&D
> 
> I have several favorites here and there
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree!!!


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Edited to better reflect my thoughts. lol
> 
> Peterson
> Ashton
> ...


Never smoked Ashton or McCellend's, but if you ever get to Atlanta look me up we have a good deal in common. A couple of bowls of 1792, Bracken Flake, Irish Flake and some Five Brothers-what could be better.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

1. pipesandcigars.com - A.K.A Habana Premium - Home & Hearth Blends
2. Peter Stokkebye
3. McClelland
4. 4noggins


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm willing to take a stab at this one now...

1. Sam Gawith
2. McClelland
3. G. L. Pease, strictly on the basis of Union Square...haven't tried any of this other stuff yet.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Liking a tobacco (Escudo or Reiner LGF) is different from liking a range from a blending house... hmmmmmm.

Samuel Gawith - so many wonderful products
Rattray - so many wonderful products
Dunhill - several wonderful products


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Liking a tobacco (Escudo or Reiner LGF) is different from liking a range from a blending house... hmmmmmm.


Precisely. That was the reason I worded the OP in this thread the way I did. Escudo is certainly in my top 5 blends but at the time A&CP would not have been considered for my top 3 blenders.

Now after smoking some old Caledonian and Premier Cru, I may have to rethink that. On the other hand, that stuff is no longer available....


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Samuel Gawith seems to be The People's Choice, overall.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Samuel Gawith seems to be The People's Choice, overall.


THESE people; all the rest of 'em are Middleton-lovers.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

SG has a fantastic range of tobaccos. They manage to have top blends on every category. FVF, BBF, SL, St. James Flake, Kendall Cream, Firedance, 1792... If there was only one blending house I would be happy if SG was the one.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

C and D
Pipeworks and Wilke
MacBaren's

Honorable mention
Pinkerton and Sam Gawith


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Liking a tobacco (Escudo or Reiner LGF) is different from liking a range from a blending house... hmmmmmm.


Okay; drop G.L. Pease and I'll just stick with Gawith and McClellands...


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

Gonna have to keep lurking threads like this and look for the names that pop up a lot. Starting out in the pipe smoking hobby is kinda overwhelming! There are just tons of tobaccos out there to smoke!


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

FrayAdjacent said:


> Gonna have to keep lurking threads like this and look for the names that pop up a lot. Starting out in the pipe smoking hobby is kinda overwhelming! There are just tons of tobaccos out there to smoke!


Yes there are, but the journey is part of the fun. I have smoked the pipe for 39 years and am still trying new blends. TobaccoReviews.com - The largest collection of pipe tobacco reviews on the internet[/url] is an excellent site to learn what smokers think about each blend. You might peruse this site as well and it will help. First off is to try the basic types, Virginias, Burleys, English Blends, Aromatics, etc. Then when you find what you like, you can narrow down the type you like and then try all the varieties. Good luck and happy piping!ipe:


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

So far, given my limited experience, I'd have to say:

1. McClelland
2. Ashton
3. G. L. Pease

But I've only tried a couple of each so far.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SG / GH&Co
Kohlasse & Kopp


----------



## blackcalx (Sep 13, 2009)

#1: GL Pease - Excellent quality on everything I have tried.
#2: MacBaren - Fantastic range of quality flavors.
#3: Gawith & Hoggarth - This was a toss-up between G&H and Samuel Gawith. G&H took the lead due to the number of their blends that are part of my regular rotation.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

When you're trying different types, flavors, do you need one pipe for each one or just smoke em all in one?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

cherrymax said:


> When you're trying different types, flavors, do you need one pipe for each one or just smoke em all in one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alan


That's a good, big, highly provocative question that doesn't neatly fit here so I started a new thread, Alan. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/256301-how-many-pipes-do-you-need.html.

I am having thoughts about JF Germain. It's hard to ignore their blends along with the Esoterica line. Stonehaven, Margate, Smokers Haven 20th Anni., and Penzance constitute a body of quality that needs a mention. Not sure if it makes my top three, though.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you saying Esoterica and JF Germain are one and the same? I didn't know that. I swear, I need a scorecard...


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I needed to bump up for Peter Stokkebye's Balkan Supreme and LNF
and Peterson's for their Uni Flake and Irish Flake.
:cheer2:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

These are not my all time favorite but are the favorites of those currently blending. I would put Sobrane of London and Murrays ( Dunhill) over these if they were still around.

1. Samuel Gawith- clearly in the lead right now
2. Comptains of Gashiels when I can afford it and am patient enough to wait for my order.
3. Orlik version Dunhill
4. J.L. Pease
5. Esoterica Tobacciana (J F Germain)
6. Mcclellands


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

#1- Sam Gawith
#2- Esoterica
#3- Rattrays

I have a bunch of C&D blends in the cellar but haven't yet tried, so they may make a move into the list as I start opening them up...however, its going to be tough to bump any of these three out!

And like dmkerr, I have to give a nod to Russ Oulette at H&H. I have most of his blends, have tried around half of them, and have re-ordered quantity of several that I really like.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I feel like I've progressed enough to have a valid opinion on this thread now. I hope.

1. GL Pease: Other than Union Square, I can't say any of these blends are a favorite, but Pease blends are always at the very least interesting and worth trying. 

2. K&K: I finally noticed how much of what I smoke comes from this company, led of course, by HOTW. I know they get a lot of knocks as a company that takes over old favorites (which, of coure, are never as good as they used to be...) but I think they have some fine stuff.

3. Samuel Gawith: Obviously no explanations needed for this one in this crowd...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Esoterica (any company that produces Stonehaven and Penzance has to be number one for me)

Peterson (Irish Flake and University Flake make Peterson number two, although they can stop production on the rest of their line as far as I'm concerned)

I'll reserve number three until I have a chance to try some of the Dunhill blends.

... and a special mention to Russ O at H&H for Classic Burley Kake...the best aromatic ever in my book. Wouldn't want to be without it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I always liked this thread, and I was thinking about it yesterday actually. I still don't think I can answer though. Just need to try a few more things. :lol:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

my limited experience with tobaccos here my top 3 
Peter Stokebye simple because I love LTF, LNF and Bulleye that I started smoking bulleyes 1st.
MacBaren Navy flake, 7 seas Gold, Virginia #1 enough said
C&D they have soo many blends to try, fell in love with ER after finally figuring out that fold and stuff method is the best method to me to load flakes
honorable mention SG blends
love SL, have a pound and 2 tins of FVF aging and I won't touch them for at least a few more yrs 
FDF funny how this flake is usually always avaiable compared to the other flakes from them.
and yes Ron the side of the flakes can be paper thin to 2x4 thickness haha
troy


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

1. Orlik (Dunhill)
2. GL Pease (Chelsea Morning, Westminster, Robusto, and about 5 more favorites)
3. Samuel Gawith (St. James Flake, FVF, Squadron Leader etc.)
For bulk blends Russ O. is good and for aromatics JM Boswell.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

El ****** said:


> I needed to bump up for Peter Stokkebye's Balkan Supreme and LNF
> and Peterson's for their Uni Flake and Irish Flake.
> :cheer2:


Thanks for bumping this, as my preferences have changed since I started the thread over a year ago.

1) McClellands - still my favorite. They make 50% of my very large rotation of pipe tobaccos.
2) C & D - The breadth of their line is amazing! 
3) K&K - Rattray blends still rise to the top and they've done some nice things with other lines as well.

Honorable Mention - Pipeworks & Wilke. Who else could make an aromatic that tastes more like tobacco, a blend that out-Nightcap's Nightcap, and a natural burley that is so easy to smoke, yet still tastes like burley?

There are a lot of great blenders out there.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

1. Esoterica (for Penzance, Stonehaven, Margate and Pembroke; all of which I favor)
2. Mac Baren (for London Burley, Stockton, Navy Flake, Navy Mixture)

* Although I'm passionate about '1792' I think Sam Gawith is by and large overrated. Never been a fan of FVF. Just adding my two cents!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

tedswearingen said:


> Never been a fan of FVF. Just adding my two cents!


I wasn't either, until I dried it out and smoked it in a clay. It was a fantastic, smooth, silky, buttery smoke.

Does nothing for me in a briar, though.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Dedalus said:


> Samuel Gawaith, Esoterica, McClelland


Thesee are my top three with g.l. Pease in fourth


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I wasn't either, until I dried it out and smoked it in a clay. It was a fantastic, smooth, silky, buttery smoke.


That's a really great idea. I'll have to try it.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

MacBaren- Love love love the London Burley and VA #1
Astleys- #44 and #109 mmmmm
Benjamin Hartwell- Evening Stroll. I dont care how cased it is, its wonderfully relaxing to smoke and has an excellent room note.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

For me:

1. McClelland
2. H&H
3. Esoterica

4. GL Pease

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

